

On Customer Development from CEO of RightNow - jpwagner
http://nrao.posterous.com/greg-gianforte-ceo-of-rightnow

======
jpwagner
Whereas google ad-words tests work well for web-based consumer products, this
guy advocates 400 cold calls/month for an analogous test in building the right
enterprise software app.

